# clean thread or dirty thread????



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

dirty or clean what makes you happy?? i talk bullshit on there and everyone hates me!!! make up my mind dirty or clean?? i love IRON MAGAZINE .COM....


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 2, 2010)

Fridley pit bull known as vicious kills pup | StarTribune.com


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

What a douche!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 3, 2010)

Dirty, a girl shitting, farting and puking and fucking animals, my kind of bitch


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

pitman said:


> dirty or clean what makes you happy?? i talk bullshit on there and everyone hates me!!! make up my mind dirty or clean?? i love IRON MAGAZINE .COM....


 

There is not a doubt in my mind that you suffer from a severe form of Downs Syndrome. In 90% of the threads you post in your responses make absolutely no sense. In fact if I see that you were the last person to have posted in a particular thread I actually refuse to open it, but inevitably I succumb to my own curiosity and.......yep....there you are in all your retarded glory. 

For the love of fuck please stop using the jerk off smiley or any other smiley for that matter. If you can't convey your thoughts with text then may I suggest buying a coloring book and a box of Crayola's to fill your time?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> There is not a doubt in my mind that you suffer from a severe form of Downs Syndrome. In 90% of the threads you post in your responses make absolutely no sense. In fact if I see that you were the last person to have posted in a particular thread I actually refuse to open it, but inevitably I succumb to my own curiosity and.......yep....there you are in all your retarded glory.
> 
> For the love of fuck please stop using the jerk off smiley or any other smiley for that matter. If you can't convey your thoughts with text then may I suggest buying a coloring book and a box of Crayola's to fill your time?


I dont know whats worse though.... the above....

...or BestFriendTim, and every time he posts in a thread, there is usually an animated jpeg of a guy whackin it.  In that case i refuse to open those threads.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> What a douche!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 3, 2010)

pitbull needs to be shit on hahahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> There is not a doubt in my mind that you suffer from a severe form of Downs Syndrome. In 90% of the threads you post in your responses make absolutely no sense. In fact if I see that you were the last person to have posted in a particular thread I actually refuse to open it, but inevitably I succumb to my own curiosity and.......yep....there you are in all your retarded glory.
> 
> For the love of fuck please stop using the jerk off smiley or any other smiley for that matter. If you can't convey your thoughts with text then may I suggest buying a coloring book and a box of Crayola's to fill your time?


 mtr your no smarter jackoff, just for you and your stupidity..oh you looked curious huh???hows that you fuckin jack off!!???


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

pitman said:


> mtr your no smarter jackoff, just for you and your stupidity..oh you looked curious huh???hows that you fuckin jack off!!???


 


lol......I'll let your post speak for itself.


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> lol......I'll let your post speak for itself.


 yes please  SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

pitman said:


> dirty or clean what makes you happy?? i talk bullshit on there and everyone hates me!!! make up my mind dirty or clean?? i love IRON MAGAZINE .COM....


It's your body odor, I can smell it through the intranets.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> There is not a doubt in my mind that you suffer from a severe form of Downs Syndrome. In 90% of the threads you post in your responses make absolutely no sense. In fact if I see that you were the last person to have posted in a particular thread I actually refuse to open it, but inevitably I succumb to my own curiosity and.......yep....there you are in all your retarded glory.
> 
> For the love of fuck please stop using the jerk off smiley or any other smiley for that matter. If you can't convey your thoughts with text then may I suggest buying a coloring book and a box of Crayola's to fill your time?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gay Dancing pitman*







YouTube Video


----------

